# Hi guys



## orin (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm new to this part of the forum and was told to come on over by Diane.

I've got the first foal on the ground and two more to go. One due April 10th and one in June.

Looking forward to seeing all your babies and getting to know all of you

Beckie









12hours old in those pics and lots of unfolding to do. Was a but down on the fetlocks but normal with a few hours of running about


----------



## Kim P (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh so sweet and pretty.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 31, 2016)

Adorable!!! So exciting ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2016)

Beautiful Foal , congratulations


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2016)

Beckie, I'm so glad you joined us here. We just LOVE pictures of the little ones, and we're excited to see your two new upcoming little ones. Maybe you can post a couple of pictures of the expectant momma's, and a picture of the daddy, if he's yours, or you have permission from the owner to let us see him.

CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful, PURE Falabella!


----------



## orin (Apr 1, 2016)

Next foal due is out of my black dun mare 'Bella'



By pure falabella 'Piko'(sire to little Frankie in my above post).



Foal in June is out of 'Betty



By my boy 'poser'





sorry bad pics of the girls!


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2016)

The mares are beautiful, and the boys are stunning!! Can't wait to see these little ones.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow. They are all beautiful, and what a precious foal


----------



## Kim P (Apr 1, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 1, 2016)

Orin, all your mares are pretty and your stallions are handsome!! Your new little foal is both beautiful and cute!!!!!! I love, love your boy "poser", he is absolutely gorgeous!!! I am partial to the black and white pintos, my big horse growing up was a pinto and now I have a blk/wht miniature pinto!!!! Oh I also have a little dwarf, she is a bay pinto!!!

Please keep us posted on your up coming foals. Can't wait to see what your foals will look like but........I'm sure they will be as beautiful as their parents!!!!! Do you have a barn cam for watching when they go into labor????


----------



## orin (Apr 15, 2016)

Misty's mom- yea I have cameras in the stables although we still sleep in the tack room when they are due so I am there nice and quick should any problems arise.

Bella foaled a black pinto filly this afternoon. Will get some pics ?


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2016)

FABULOUS NEWS!! Can't wait to see her!!


----------



## orin (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



##  (Apr 17, 2016)

What a beautiful little girl! Love the color and patterning. Hope to see many more pictures of this little one while we wait on your next mare!

So tell us more about your next upcoming momma and we love the pictures!


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2016)

Congrats, she's darling.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow she's a beauty! Love her color pattern!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 17, 2016)

Awww - congrats! She was born during my Bday celebration... Just not my Bday baby...





They are both beautiful and I can't wait to see what your next foal will be.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## orin (Apr 18, 2016)

I am such a tit! Lily is a Lionel lol.

I'm blaming it on lack of sleep!

Next baby us due 19th June and my first foal by poser


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome to the world lionel!!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 18, 2016)

orin said:


> I am such a tit! Lily is a Lionel lol.


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2016)

We've all done that!! I was traveling once and had a friend sleeping in the barn for me, as I was expecting a couple of mares to foal while I was gone. I got a call that I had a beautiful little colt!! I was so happy, then found out the next day when I got home it was really a filly!! Laughed out loud!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

Been there, done that! Think everyone that breeds any animals eventually makes that mistake.

You'd think it would be easy to differentiate, but sometimes... it's not. Gotta be the blurry eyes and the cotton stuffed head from lack of sleep!


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 19, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------

